
Faster, leaner and better Next.js - Rauchg
https://www.jsmantra.com/faster-leaner-and-better-next-js-ea40afb94907
======
Rauchg
We recently launched a bunch of really exciting performance improvements for
Next.js. Would love to answer any questions about them or the framework in
general!

